# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  أضرار عدم تناول الإنسان القدر الكافي من الخضروات والفاكهة

## mohamed73

تعد الفاكهة والخضروات من أهم الأطعمة  التي لابد للإنسان من تناولها بصورة منتظمة في الحصة الواحدة فتناول  المقدار اليومي الكافي منهما يقيه من الإصابة بالعديد من الأمراض المزمنة  والخطيرة ويزيد من القدرة المناعية لديه وتقلل من نسبة الإصابة بالسمنة  والدهون كما أنها قليلة السعرات الحرارية ويحتوي على معادن هامة  كالبوتاسيوم والماغنسيوم وفيتامين أ وفيتامين ج والمعادن والأملاح المعدنية  كما أنه يحتوي على الألياف الغذائية التي تحتوي على مواد السيليلوز التي  تساعد على امتصاص الطعام بالمعدة وتقضي على الشعور بالجوع لمدة أطول، تحسن  من عملية الهضم وعمليات التمثيل الغذائي والأيض الخلوى وتساعد على دفع  الطعام وتحريكه إلى الأمعاء،  كما أن الفاكهة والخضر يحتويان على معادن  الحديد والنحاس اللذان يعملان على تكوين كرات الدم الحمراء وزيادة نسبة  الهيموجلوبين بالدم  ، يحتويان على مضادات الأكسدة التي تحمي الجسم من  الأورام السرطانية والأمراض المزمنة تناول الوجبات التي تحتوي على الفاكهة  والخضروات يحمى الجسم من الاضطرابات الهضمية ومشاكل الضغط وأمراض القلب  التاجية والوعائية ، لذلك فعدم تناولها يضر الجسم .*أضرار عدم تناول الإنسان القدر الكافي من الخضروات والفاكهة :**1-التعرض لنقص الأملاح والفيتامينات والمعادن:*كما سبق الذكر تحتوي كلا من الفاكهة  والخضروات على كميات كبيرة من المعادن (النحاس والحديد والماغنسيوم  والمنجنيز والفوسفور والكالسيوم) بكميات متفاوتة  وفيتامينات أ و بوسي ود  وج والأملاح المعدنية ، حسب الدراسات العلمية الحديثة أن 11% من السكان فقط  يتناولون الحصة الغذائية من الفاكهة والخضروات كاملة ، والباقي يتعرض لنقص  العناصر الغذائية بسبب عدم تناول الحصص الغذائية كاملة ، التي ينتج عنها  عدد من الأعراض مثل نزيف اللثة وتكسر الشعيرات الدموية بجانب الأضرار  الجانبية مثل فقر الدم واضطرابات الاستقلاب والضعف العام والإجهاد ونقص  الماغنسيوم ونقص البوتاسيوم ونقص فيتامين ك *2-التعرض لمشاكل الجهاز الهضمي:*من أكثر الأشياء ضرر  عدم تناول الخضروات  والفاكهة بكميات مناسبة لكل إنسان فهي تعرضه لأمراض مثل الإمساك الحاد  والمزمن والبواسير والقولون العصبي والرتاج القولوني وكما أن الخضروات  والفاكهة تحتوي على مواد السيليولوز التي تزيد من وزن البراز وتخفف من  مروره وخرجه من فتحه الشرج وتخفز مسار العضلات بالجهاز الهضمي وتمنع  الانتفاخ وتقلل من الضغط على الأمعاء، في حالة عدم تناولهم يصيب الأمعاء  بالكسل وضعف العضلات والضغط على أوردة المستقيم مما يؤدي لتضخم وظهور  البواسير في النهاية بأعراضها المزعجة.*3- ارتفاع مخاطر الإصابة بالأمراض المزمنة والسرطان:*احتواء النظام الغذائي على الفاكهة  والخضروات يساهم في الوقاية من السرطان بسبب احتواءهم على  مضادات الأكسدة  القوية والكاروتينات ويقلل من مخاطر حماية الخلايا السليمة وتمحورها ، لاحظ  الأطباء والباحثون العلاقة بين عدم تناول الخضروات الغامقة كالسبانخ  والجرجير والكوسا والبطاطا وارتفاع الإصابة بالسرطان وحدوث تلف للخلايا ،  حسب المعهد الأمريكي لبحوث السرطان فإن هذه الأنواع يوجد بها أنواع من  الفيتامينات ليست موجودة في الأطعمة الأخرى كالبروتين والدهون  والكربوهيدرات بالتالي انخفاض تلك الفيتامينات يساهم في الإصابة بالسرطان  وتمحور الخلايا السليمة .*4- زيادة الوزن والإصابة بالبدانة:*تحتوي الفاكهة والخضروات على الألياف  الغذائية التي تمنع إفراز الجوع لذلك فتناول الكربوهيدرات والنشويات  والدهون تزيد من إفراز هرمونات الجوع بالتالي زيادة تناول الطعام غير  المفيد سعرات حرارية زائدة مما يتسبب في النهاية بزيادة الوزن .*5- الإصابة بمرض السكري:*من أكبر الأضرار المترتبة على منع تناول  الخضروات والفاكهة بكميات مناسبة هي الإصابة بالسكري من النوع الثاني نتيجة  لتناول السكريات والأطعمة التي تتحلل لسكر يحدث خلل في افراز الأنسولين  بالجسم مما يترتب عليه زيادة نسبة السكر بالدم وتخرج الأمور عن السيطرة  لذلك لابد من استبدال الأرز والمعكرونة والدقيق والنشويات والمعجنات بحصة  خضروات وفاكهة لتجنب اضطرابات الجلوكوز.*6- مشاكل ارتفاع ضغط الدم* يحتوي الخضر والفاكهة على البوتاسيوم  المعدن المسئول عن توازن ضغط الدم كما أنه قليل الصوديوم  بجانب الكالسيوم  والماغنسيوم يقضون على مشاكل ضغط الدم التي تسبب توتر الأنسجة والشرايين.*7- خطر أمراض القلب الوعائية والتاجية:*عند منع الخضروات والفاكهة من النظام  الغذائي يحدث زيادة لدهون الثلاثية والكولسترول  الخطر الأول للإصابة  بأمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية ، فالألياف الغذائية تقلل من الدهون وتقضي  على الكولسترول الضار وتزيد من الكولسترول النافع فتقضي على مشاكل أمراض  القلب والشرايين.لذلك يجب تناول الخضروات والفاكهة يوميًا على أن تكون نصف الحصة الغذائية لحماية صحتك ..

----------

